# PATCHES KIDDED**Pics**



## MommaBugg (Mar 7, 2012)

She kidded about 9:15 this morning, smooth birth, quick labor.. She was a champ! She did terrific for a first freshener!

Twin does  

They look just like momma

Here we go!

doe #1 birth











Doe #2 birth







Babies and Momma






More pics soon to come


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ariel72 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so excited for you!  Nigerians are my favorite too.  Its a great adventure and so much fun.  Hope we get to see pics of them!


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 8, 2012)

Breeder emailed this morning.. no babies yet,, hope she hold out till friday evening at least. The breeder says her colostrum has been leaking but no nesting or belly baby talk yet.

This is Patches, a little black doe and this is her first freshening. The breeder told me she was bred to a chocolate buck with blue eyes <3 Cant wait to see the babies!






Here is the little buck Timmy.. I was told that he is NOT related to the does kids so this is a perfect start for me 






What would this bucks coloring be called? 

I am so excited!!


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 10, 2012)

As I expected no babies this morning.. I am going to try and get some pics of her belly and under parts.. Gotta have help shes a fiesty one. I will try and get them posted today!


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 12, 2012)

OK here are some pics of her backside, and udder. As I mentioned she is very skittish and HATES for anyone to touch near her udder( I think because the breeder squeezed her udder really hard). I attempted to shave her but I think she was stressing so I quit. The breeder first gave me a due date of late march/early april.. Then last Friday when I went to get the goats she told me she thought she was closer than she originally thought.. I know the udder is hard to see, does anyone have any ideas by looking at her backside?


Heres the mom-to-be






Here is a couple of very up close and personal shots of her backside












Here is te best shot of her udder I could get.. She is VERY hairy. Her udder has gotten a little bigger since friday.. Its a little bigger than a handfull


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

She is beautiful. Congrats. Hope all goes well.  Can't wait to see the kid(s)


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 12, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> She is beautiful. Congrats. Hope all goes well.  Can't wait to see the kid(s)


Thank you! I think she is lovely.. She wants so much to be friendly, she just has trust issues thanks to the breeder(who claims to have bred goats for 20 years) It doesnt mean she was doing EVERYTHING right.

I ordered some BoSe paste.. should I give her some? The breeder said she does NOT give BoSe to her goats. Or should I just give some to the kids when they arrive?

She is HUGE! I watch her all the time.. Her kids are very active and kick A LOT.. I hope that just means active babies and not signs they may be in distress.. But as long as I can see them move around in there every couple hours I feel better!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

MommaBugg said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcome. Well I am sure that once she gets to know you, she will become your best friend.  I agree, it doesn't mean she was doing everything right. It depends on how she looked at her goats. Money or animals. 
I don't think you are supposed to give it to them when they are close. I think it's 4-6 weeks before kidding. Not sure though. I am sure someone who knows will be answering you on that one. I can't wait, please do keep us updated.


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 16, 2012)

I am assuming this is her plug... It's not stringy like the pics I have seen on here. It is like thick mucous, like rubber cement.. I think she may have started passing it early this morning, and it started drying a bit before I saw it.


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 16, 2012)

well the goo is kind of blurry but she is quite a bit more swollen than on the 12th... looks promising!

Good luck


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 16, 2012)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> well the goo is kind of blurry but she is quite a bit more swollen than on the 12th... looks promising!
> 
> Good luck


Yeah she gets a bit stressed when anything goes near her rear, so she was moving a lot. My daughter had to help hold her.. The breeder squeezed on her teats and udder a lot before I got her on the 9th, So she has some trust issues.. her udder is a little bit bigger, but not much.


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 16, 2012)

I doubt the one time squeeze would make her skittish... it may be that the breeder is a bit rougher on the goats than this one would like, keep in mind also that if she is a first time mommy she wouldn't be used to anyone touching her twiddly bits and the only way to check would be to do it quick. I do agree that the little teat squeeze may open her up to the environment and I see no iddue with trying to get a little layer of polysporin or vasaline (if she kids before the poly wears off I would make sure to wipe it off though).... someone else feel free to comment on this!

The udder is a good indication of impending birth but her whatnot is a better one, her udder can fill up really quickly.


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 16, 2012)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> I doubt the one time squeeze would make her skittish... it may be that the breeder is a bit rougher on the goats than this one would like, keep in mind also that if she is a first time mommy she wouldn't be used to anyone touching her twiddly bits and the only way to check would be to do it quick. I do agree that the little teat squeeze may open her up to the environment and I see no iddue with trying to get a little layer of polysporin or vasaline (if she kids before the poly wears off I would make sure to wipe it off though).... someone else feel free to comment on this!
> 
> The udder is a good indication of impending birth but her whatnot is a better one, her udder can fill up really quickly.


Her teats were squeezed three times that I know of.. twice in front of me.. she squeezed pretty hard.. I know she is not used to hands being on her udder.. The only times her teats were touched before I got her, was rough painful treatment, but she gets nervous if your hand goes anywhere near her butt, like she is anticipating her udders being squeezed again.. I just hope she allows her kids to nurse.


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 17, 2012)

OK she is eating WAY more the last few days.. BUT she wants to eat laying down.. Is this OK? I worry because it seems like she grunts a lot when laying down.
All she wants to do is lay down.. or lay down and eat.. She will stand to eat, when I put her hay out of her reach.. Then it is only long enough to walk over to the hay and grab a mouthful as she plops back down.. She is *not* acting lethargic, just lazy.. She quit taking her alfalfa pellets, and wants NOTHING to do with her minerals.. Just hay, and LOTS of it.. I check on her every hour, and every time she is chewing cud or gobbling hay. No new goop, just what she passed the other day.

Her udders are getting a little bigger every day, and her belly looks like it dropped a bit. I think she may have started braxton hicks today as well... But it may be because she is laying on her belly and grunting.. But I  thought I saw her belly tighten a few times while watching her.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 17, 2012)

Goats really chow down the last month of pregnancy and they do like to lay around a lot.  It's normal.  They grunt and groan.  If you were carrying around a couple babies, you would want to lay around a lot too.

If she starts to have respiratory problems then you have to worry, but until then, relax, deep breath.  Take it easy.  Enjoy the time with your goat.


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 17, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Goats really chow down the last month of pregnancy and they do like to lay around a lot.  It's normal.  They grunt and groan.  If you were carrying around a couple babies, you would want to lay around a lot too.
> 
> If she starts to have respiratory problems then you have to worry, but until then, relax, deep breath.  Take it easy.  Enjoy the time with your goat.


Thank you! Just making sure the laying down all the time was normal.. I know she is miserable.. she is getting realllllly big!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 17, 2012)

What you might want to do is get her up on the milk stand now, with a little food in the feed bin on the milk stand.  Start by brushing her firmly all over her back.  Then gently put your hands on her tummy.  She IS going to put up a fuss, but thats ok.  

One thing people do with animals is that they tend to touch TOO gently.  It tickles and makes the animal nervous.  You need to brush firmly.  NOT HARD, but firmly.  It feels good, like a nice back rub.  

Do it every day until she kids.  AND Wash her bottom while she is up there, as if you were her mommy.  Just a couple times with nice warm soapy water.   Rinse with warm water and dry.    Get her used to being touched and washed and dried.  Remember the firm touch and don't let the water run all over the place.  Use a wet/damp towel.  

Ignore the kicking, just like her mommy would do.  If you've ever watched a mommy goat cleaning her babies, they fuss when their face and bottom gets washed and mama does it anyway.

She will get used to you caring for her and she will start to look forward to it because she will feel good when you are done.  

Once you have washed her bottom a couple times, then wash her udder.  Same routine.  And touch it, and massage it.  

She needs to get used to you handling her.  

Also you can get a rubber massage brush for dogs.  Goats love it.  Or you can put some coated garden gloves on.  The kind with rubber on the palms and fingers and just rub her with them.  The goats love that.  

Don't work more than 5 or 10 minutes at a time. 

In no time at all she will leap up on the milkstand and be ready for her "spa" time.


----------



## dhansen (Mar 18, 2012)

I love this forum!  Queen Mum, you have taught me something new again!  I had never thought of the soft touch as a tickle, but it makes perfect sense.  I am going to try your suggestions to get these first-timers more comfortable with being touched.  I usually get them on the milk stand daily for the last several weeks, but I will try the dog brush also.  Thank you!


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Mar 22, 2012)

I've always used a dog brush and or a rag to teach young heifers to stand for milking......I also started them out very young when I could, pretending to milk them a couple times a week from birth until they lactate.

I've also found that with the cattle, if I would say the same words everytime I reach for the udder, they were less likely to be surprised.  I'd say "here it comes" and they would know that I was about to touch their udder ( I mean, I wouldn't want someone grabbing me like that without some warning, lol)


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 22, 2012)

Theyre up and around!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats!  Twin Does!!!  You have some good luck!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 22, 2012)

Lovely babies!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 22, 2012)

Awwww!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 23, 2012)

Pretty babies!  Congrats!


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 23, 2012)

OK They pooped yesterday the black gooey stuff.. But this morning they both pooped creamy white looking stuff.. Is this normal? If so what is this type of poop is this? Does this mean theyre both getting colostrum?


----------

